# M203 on the C7A2



## Kendrick (20 Apr 2006)

Is there an M203-A2 in the works?

Or should I just head off to Canadian Tire and pick up some green spray paint like they used on the handguards myself?
Anybody else thinks this looks weird?  Not to say "unfinished"?


----------



## MikeL (20 Apr 2006)

The handgaurds and other green pieces on the C7A2 are not spray painted, the plastic was made/dyed(?) green.

Also, I don't think you'd be allowed to start spray painting weapon parts because you don't like black furniture.


----------



## Kendrick (20 Apr 2006)

I know, I was being sarcastic.  The proper un-funny version of my question is, is there a solution to this issue in the works for the M203?

Apologies for being unclear.  I've just been thinking it was a funny issue, one of those little pet peeves that I have.  Kinda looks ridiculous to me.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2006)

Does your M203 still function properly ?

This "issue", as you call it, is rather trivial dont you think ?


----------



## Kendrick (20 Apr 2006)

It is trivial.  Like I mentionned, it's nothing but a little pet peeve.


----------



## ArmyRick (20 Apr 2006)

I will tell you something that bothers me (I know our M203s very well as I teach our troopies to fire them). We should have gotten the eagle 40mm from colt canada. I got my mitts on that puppy a short while ago and it is hands down, 1,000% better than our junky fits any C7 over weight M203.


----------



## Kendrick (20 Apr 2006)

I think I've read up on that thing.  Isn't the one that has a handgrip and can be used on its own?


----------



## Fusaki (20 Apr 2006)

> Does your M203 still function properly ?
> 
> This "issue", as you call it, is rather trivial dont you think ?



The issue wasn't trivial to whomever designed the C7A2. They decided to use green furniture because it DOES make a difference, so a green M203 does make sense as well. Now, I'm not saying that the C7A2 has a perfect design (it doesn't, but that's another thread), but a cammed weapon is defiantly better then a black weapon.

Trivial? Defiantly not. Practical? That is the real question, IMHO. Everything costs money, and there are much more important areas the C7A2 could be improved. Fixing the cocking handle and getting rid of the ambi-mag release for starters, but that's already been discussed in another thread...

**EDIT**

..or, like Armyrick said, get a new 40mm launcher.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2006)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> The issue wasn't trivial to whomever designed the C7A2. They decided to use green furniture because it DOES make a difference, so a green M203 does make sense as well. Now, I'm not saying that the C7A2 has a perfect design (it doesn't, but that's another thread), but a cammed weapon is defiantly better then a black weapon.
> 
> Trivial? Defiantly not. Practical? That is the real question, IMHO. Everything costs money, and there are much more important areas the C7A2 could be improved. Fixing the cocking handle and getting rid of the ambi-mag release for starters, but that's already been discussed in another thread...



Dont get me wrong, i like the C7A2....but i made out just fine for 11 years with the C7/C7A1 in black so, sorry, but i dont see this as an "issue". Its a trivial point that will sort itself out over time. Are you less effective because its black ? I doubt it.  Would it be more effective in Afghanistan if it was green ? i again doubt it.  I dont know what they teach you on infantry DP1 these days but i know that when i did my field engineer QL3, one of the things we covered was camouflaging your weapon........Dont tell me this is alost art now that we have green weapons...say it ain't so !!


----------



## Armymatters (20 Apr 2006)

Kendrick said:
			
		

> I think I've read up on that thing.  Isn't the one that has a handgrip and can be used on its own?



The Americans are working on a M203 replacement, called the XM320. HK was contracted this year to provide them. Sounds like exactly what you are describing, as it has a handgrip and can be used on its own.


----------



## Fusaki (20 Apr 2006)

Well, it's pretty tough to show solid proof that green is better then black. But look around at the guys who are allowed to spraypaint their gear and you'll notice its a pretty common trend.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2006)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Well, it's pretty tough to show solid proof that green is better then black. But look around at the guys who are allowed to spraypaint their gear and you'll notice its a pretty common trend.



And thats what we did 11 years ago too.........I even had white ones for winter........


----------



## geo (20 Apr 2006)

Hmmm..... the barrell, the receiver and the mags are black.... just like the M203 - just like the NODs and the sling..... so the grenade launcher is black - SO WHAT?

Are your boots cadpat or OD?

(OK - rant off)


----------



## Kendrick (20 Apr 2006)

My my sorry I even asked.  It was just a simple question out of curiosity because it looks odd.  Nothing more.  No need for all this ranting.  It's never stopped me from doing my job and it won't.  That wasn't even relevant to what I asked.  Apologies for even bringing it up, wouldn't have if I knew it would draw those reactions.


----------



## Yeoman (20 Apr 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm..... the barrell, the receiver and the mags are black.... just like the M203 - just like the NODs and the sling..... so the grenade launcher is black - SO WHAT?
> 
> Are your boots cadpat or OD?
> 
> (OK - rant off)



only when I'm out of the country or sometimes in the field are they OD.
just give us a few years, there'll be cadpat boots you're forgetting that.
my sling is green; it's a piece of string! (hey it kind of rhymed there)
would make sense to do it up if the rest of the weapon is green; but it wasn't like we were exactly planning some devious scheme to get people mad on the internet about something trivial like this because they think that the c7a1 was perfectly fine the way it was (ha)
personally I've invested in a grip for my m203, no need to play around with the one that's got it. though the side loading 203 I've seen from a couple of companies is quite interesting.
the m203 is one of the few things that ain't broke in the cf, leave it be (okay maybe paint it green, cuz it's all got to be the same or something)
Greg


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Apr 2006)

Kendrick said:
			
		

> My my sorry I even asked.  It was just a simple question out of curiosity because it looks odd.  Nothing more.  No need for all this ranting.  It's never stopped me from doing my job and it won't.  That wasn't even relevant to what I asked.  Apologies for even bringing it up, wouldn't have if I knew it would draw those reactions.



Let me do you a favour


----------

